
Beginner guide on how to Advertise on Google - nclx
https://medium.com/@nicolasegosum/how-to-advertise-on-google-9aabcab5a95e
======
soared
Good intro, covers a lot of the important stuff. It is tough how just one of
many checkboxes could end up wasting a lot of your money. I would add a
section on how to decide what channel to choose. Display ads and search ads
have very different uses and costs. Maybe a breakdown of how big and small
brands generally make a digital marketing mix?

